# Classic Wax teeth candy... Remember anyone?



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

I remember them. They are still available. I work in a Grocery store and we get the teeth in every Halloween. Ive seen the bottles at dollar stores.


----------



## HallowEve (Jan 18, 2010)

I've seen them alot at the Cracker Barrel Resturants and at our local Ben Franklin store. 
I'm sure you can find them online somewhere!


----------



## Snit (Jun 16, 2010)

The teeth always tasted like tooth paste.


----------



## ELH(Erin Loves Halloween) (Nov 5, 2008)

I remember those, I loved them! You can get them everyyear at Halloween time. I bet you could find them on Ebay during the off season.


----------



## jodi franco (Jul 13, 2008)

I remember the bottles!! There is a website that sells vintage candy. I dont remember the name, though. Maybe google vintage candy..
And I LOVE the red wax lips!!!!


----------



## creepyhomemaker (May 10, 2008)

HallowEve said:


> I've seen them alot at the Cracker Barrel Resturants and at our local Ben Franklin store.
> I'm sure you can find them online somewhere!


OMG you still have a Ben Franklin store? That was my favorite as a kid. Wood floors and smelled like moth balls, candy and new toys. I got my first rubber rat there. Whenever I smell it with that rubbery gasoline scent, it takes me back to that old store. Ahh those were the days


----------



## RRguy (Jul 14, 2007)

Ah, yes. I remember them well. You would chew the bottles, and the sweet juice would squirt inside your mouth. Then you could chew the wax. Not much flavor after the juice was gone though.


----------



## ter_ran (Jan 14, 2006)

Ahhhh what great memories back then! Glad I am not the only one who loved em!  I'm gonna try ebay and see about buying some to hand out to TOTs this year. I never do the candy shopping as I'm the Commander-in-Chief Halloween decorator here. Cant wait to taste than 10 second flavored wax lump again! lol!


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

You can absolutely still find them. Check out orientaltrading.com closer to the big day if you can't find them in an actual store.

I'm lucky as there is an awesome candy store in my city: Candylicious. They have hard to find and old fashioned candy from everywhere and really put out an amazing display for the holidays:

















That coffin in the first pic is FILLED with wax lips and wax fangs and they have divine chocolate creations - skulls, mummies, etc...


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

Wow. Thats Cool


----------



## Bella LaGhostly (Aug 10, 2009)

Frankie's Girl said:


>


Big  at the chocolate skulls priced at $6.66!

ter_ran, the wax bottles were called nik-l-nip. I used to _love_ those things, along with the Gold Mine gum that came in the little cloth bags, Razzles and candy cigarettes - all of which you can still find here:

www.oldtimecandy.com

Beware the wax lips from Oriental Trading, however. I bought some for my daughter a couple of years ago because I wanted her to experience some of the halloween candy I'd grown up with. Granted, wax lips were never what you'd consider a delicacy, but those things were truly revolting and nothing like the ones I remembered from my childhood.


----------



## Snit (Jun 16, 2010)

.............................................


----------



## Blumpkin (Aug 5, 2009)

Great thread! I remember all of that stuff. Now that snit posted shrunken head deal I remembered my favorite game when I was a kid. It was the glow in the dark "Green Ghost Game"


----------



## Blumpkin (Aug 5, 2009)

http://www.angelfire.com/ny/totrecords/greenghst.html


----------



## creepyhomemaker (May 10, 2008)

Hey, Hey let's not forget Mr. Bones Candy. Those little bones in the coffins were my favorite. They say there was a skull but I swear I never got one.


----------



## Wolfman (Apr 15, 2004)

Ahhh, Nostalgia, how sweet it is...
I always liked those taffy things that were wrapped in orange and black waxed paper with a Hallowe'en motif, Witches, Black Cats, JOL's. They were only sold before Hallowe'en, and they tasted and smelled like pumpkin pie.


----------



## strangebrew (Jun 18, 2006)

I also remember at halloween my dimestore would have wax monsters with the liquid inside. as well as the wax lips, and an orange wax harmonica you could actually play and then eat.


----------



## strangebrew (Jun 18, 2006)

Found this video on how wax lips and fangs are made. I can taste them now.


----------



## Bella LaGhostly (Aug 10, 2009)

strangebrew said:


> I also remember at halloween my dimestore would have wax monsters with the liquid inside. as well as the wax lips, and an orange wax harmonica you could actually play and then eat.


Is that a picture of one of those metal noisemaker harmonicas? 

Ah, I'm getting really misty for the old Ben Franklin store: all the aforementioned candy, blow mold plastic pumpkin lights, Ben Cooper and Collegeville costumes, all the Beistle cutouts, and my favorite, the Gurley Halloween candles. To this day I can still recall the way they smelled!


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

Blumpkin said:


> Great thread! I remember all of that stuff. Now that snit posted shrunken head deal I remembered my favorite game when I was a kid. It was the glow in the dark "Green Ghost Game"


I had this game!! I had forgotten all about it until I saw this thread!! That is too funny!!! I just bought some Wrigley's REACT 5 gum and was just telling my hubby the other day that the taste reminded me of the wax lips we used to buy when we were kids. Fun thread!!


----------



## HallowEve (Jan 18, 2010)

creepyhomemaker said:


> OMG you still have a Ben Franklin store? That was my favorite as a kid. Wood floors and smelled like moth balls, candy and new toys. I got my first rubber rat there. Whenever I smell it with that rubbery gasoline scent, it takes me back to that old store. Ahh those were the days


Yep we have 1 left, they always have to coolist stuff and tons of the older types of candy!


----------



## Deslock (Aug 24, 2009)

Snit said:


> How many of you remember this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I *SOOO* adored that "machine" as a kid, it was so much fun. I wish they still made cool things like that from the '70's.


----------



## Haunter (Oct 12, 2005)

Great thread!
Now I want to chew on some wax candy. Though I cringe to think exactly what was in that stuff 30+ years ago!


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

Im late to the party but thought Id chime in  

Cracker Barrel during the season has the lips and the filled wax bottles year round, theres a candy/cookie store in the mall that has wax lips year round, I found Party City had wax lips and wax lips with vamp fangs but recently they clearanced them, used to have them year round, maybe will be seasonal only from now on.

I found the filled wax bottles from most times at the Dollar General stores (yellow n black sign stores) along with some other cool candy like gummy mice n bats, ect.(I found the most "spooky" candy there even off season.)

Target had wax fangs this past year. Those are all the ones off the top of my head, I know of these places because I did a 2 city wide search brigade in addition to online lookin' for my birthday in April of '09.

I had to have wax fangs for my Buffy theme. :F


----------



## Trinity1 (Sep 5, 2009)

Omg! I remember those! (The wax bottles) I didn't really like them. God only knows what the stuff inside them was.....I used to also get the wax vampire teeth. For a time my Mom wouldn't let us have gum so we'd chew on those things. Ick! I guess it did the trick at the time LOL!


----------



## october31 (Aug 24, 2009)

i used to eat those bottles all the time and every year i have the wax fangs


----------



## ter_ran (Jan 14, 2006)

Thats so funny hearing everyone's own experiences! Great memories with these little wax gobs of 10 second candy! Great video of wax fangs production too. I'm definitely gonna buy some for this Halloween's TOTs.


----------



## Tumblindice (Aug 19, 2008)

The company that makes the wax bottle is NIPS.
You can still buy them all over the web. This site sells in bulk $70 for 18lbs
http://www.candy.com/Wax-Candy_c_46.html?gclid=CLin7vn82qICFVs65QodrVOdyQ&ad=5508258519


----------



## Hoodoo_Hermit (Nov 4, 2009)

Absolutely! Wax teeth and the like along with candy corn and caramel apples were guaranteed every Halloween as a child. Some wonderful memories.


----------



## Chemo101 (Sep 16, 2009)

Here's the modern day version. Ha! Saw these at my son's birthday party at a local candy store. Chad Ochocinco would be proud.


----------



## Tumblindice (Aug 19, 2008)

chemo101 said:


> chad ochocinco would be proud.


bawhaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!


----------



## icetross911 (Aug 8, 2008)

Of course they are still available. I have a couple packages of the little wax bottles with the sugary fluid in the fridge right now. My mother and father introduced there 3 year old grandaughter to them a few weeks ago. Now I have to keep them in stock at all times. Not complaining though, I found myself grabbing one from time to time out of the fridge...


----------



## killerhaunts (Jan 6, 2010)

Love the wax lips, but the Nips make my throat scratchy... 
Now, who else make themselves a Candy Corn Vampire? I know there are a bunch of you 
___
. .
v v


----------



## kprimm (Apr 3, 2009)

The very best to me was the wowee witch whistle wax harmonica. I so wish that someone would start making these again.


----------



## ter_ran (Jan 14, 2006)

I LOVED THEM ALL!!! The GRILLZ are the funniest thing though! lol!


----------

